# Database for Togs?



## equus717 (Sep 7, 2016)

Has anyone had experience with a useful client database designed for photographers? Would love some recommendations. StudioCloud, etc...


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmmm - first post and it looks like an attempt to drive traffic to particular software?
Shame on me if I am wrong ...
Shame on me if I am right.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

To drive sales
or track sales ?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 7, 2016)

Any business client app should work; even dBase could be used.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 7, 2016)

My best friend uses Honeybook. She had used one or two others previously, but was never totally thrilled by them, and when she got Honeybook she said it was like finding the grail.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 7, 2016)

Just curious, why would a photographer want a clothing database?


----------



## equus717 (Sep 8, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> Hmmmm - first post and it looks like an attempt to drive traffic to particular software?
> Shame on me if I am wrong ...
> Shame on me if I am right.


Not at all... I am genuinely looking for a solution and that is the only product I have seen thus far that looks decent. But I am hoping to gather feedback from others.  I joined the forum to get advice... however, retorts like this are why a lot of people avoid forums in the first place. Let's assume good intent, OK?


----------



## equus717 (Sep 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> To drive sales
> or track sales ?


To track sales, invoicing, bookings, etc. General behind the scenes admin stuff. Although one that links to the ability to email content to clients would be a bonus! Thanks...


----------



## equus717 (Sep 8, 2016)

PersistentNomad said:


> My best friend uses Honeybook. She had used one or two others previously, but was never totally thrilled by them, and when she got Honeybook she said it was like finding the grail.


Looks fantastic! Thanks... will download the free trial now.


----------



## equus717 (Sep 8, 2016)

PersistentNomad said:


> My best friend uses Honeybook. She had used one or two others previously, but was never totally thrilled by them, and when she got Honeybook she said it was like finding the grail.


Blurg. Just tried to download and it's for US based clients only. I am in South Africa.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 8, 2016)

equus717 said:


> PersistentNomad said:
> 
> 
> > My best friend uses Honeybook. She had used one or two others previously, but was never totally thrilled by them, and when she got Honeybook she said it was like finding the grail.
> ...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> To drive sales
> or track sales ?



If only we had a database available to answer that question.... 

Damn our technological shortcomings!


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 9, 2016)

equus717 said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm - first post and it looks like an attempt to drive traffic to particular software?
> ...



Excellent!
The shame is entirely on me and I apologise unreservedly.


----------

